# Vs Pro 1/24 M4 Sherman Tank



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First posted on RC Dirt

A scale model of the U.S. Army’s main battle tank The VS Pro 1/24 M4 Sherman Tank is a detailed R/C replica of the Allies’ most popular tank of WWII. Able to tackle rugged terrain and inclines of up to 35° with all-wheel suspension, the M4 Sherman Tank features a switch to control the volume for cannon, machine gun and engine sounds. The M4 Sherman Tank fires infrared beams of light in mock combat with up to five other VS tanks!
VSKD75** 1/24 M4 Sherman Tank Retail:$159.99 Street:$129.99
AVAILABLE: Late March
More RC info at HobbyTalk and RCDirt










Click here to view more articles.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

hank I think we should get some of these and have a battle at BFG on the off road track some time


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Check out the video's.

http://www.vstankusa.com/multimedia.html


----------

